# Wind blockers



## GEOMAR (Mar 16, 2008)

Are Lilypad Leisure Windblockers any good and worth £ 300 plus with draught skirt and wheel arch cover
GEOMAR


----------



## bubble63 (Sep 30, 2009)

hi

do a search there has been much written contrasting the merits and disadvantages 

regds Neil


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

They work for us, still doesn't mean you can leave the awning up in a gale but it does stop what would be an annoying breeze.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

They are pretty good, I have an end panel and a "half of the front" panel I am not sure what the cost was a few years ago.

At £300 for a full set plus draught excluder I would say thats a bit pricey !!!

I made my own draught excluder skirt from an old gazebo side panel (fully waterproof plastic treated canvas with blue and white stripes which match the MH's colour scheme ) I got Mrs Plodds sewing machine out and ran a hem all around the size of panel I had cut to fit (allowing for the hem of course) 
Then put some eyelets into the bottom edge to facilitate pegging it down and then some "pop" fasteners along the top edge to attach the the other part of the pop fastener that I fixed to the side skirt with stainless steel screws. 
Cost of parts ? about a tenner, 
Time taken? a few hours, 
Money saved? a LOT !! 
Feeling of smugness?? immense !!

If I can make one up anyone can !!!


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

We have two end panels and a side panel that goes about 2/3rds of the length but I don't recall paying that much. Anyway, we find them very good when we use them. They are certainly effective at keeping draughts out and also give additional privacy.


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

I have a full awning with the new wrap around ends, plus underskirt mainly to keep dog in . I ve only put it up once as we don't have anywhere to put it to use here but it was very effective and acted like a safari room but lighter to carry, cant wait to use it properly on tour.


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

I have a front panel and its the best £65.00 ish I have spent, great for those summer nights
Dead simple to fit up and pegged out in 2 or 3mins

Still doesn't mean you can leave the awning out in all weathers !


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi.
If your door bangs the support arm for your awning so you have to have the front leg quite high to allow the door to open and shut then you may have small problem. The side panel may not be tall enough and the front struggles.
Otherwise I think they are great, quick easy, light weight and take up little space.
p-c


----------



## Friant (Feb 10, 2008)

I think that by the £300 price tag you must be considering the brand new version of windblockers, the ones with the drop down inner waterproof bit.

We have used the original version for years, abroad and at home, in all weathers except high winds and they are fantastic. The purchase of the new improved versions has been discussed this year but haven't managed to persuade my husband of the merits of the extra privacy.
I know I'll get my way in the end, even got the colour picked out


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

p-c said:


> Hi.
> If your door bangs the support arm for your awning so you have to have the front leg quite high to allow the door to open and shut then you may have small problem. The side panel may not be tall enough and the front struggles.
> Otherwise I think they are great, quick easy, light weight and take up little space.
> p-c


They will extend their standard sizes for you for £10 this is what I did for the front blind

The 2013 Bolero doortop is quite high and if you follow their measurement guidelines it works out well with no fowling of the door and they cover to the ground with ease then


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi Sideways86
Yes thanks for that. Unfortunately I had bought before I realised the problem. I have coped reasonabley well so far. I certainly would buy again but would check the measurements before hand.
p-c


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

we have them

The front is excellent, we have a Bungee cut to size that we thread through and pin down on either side

Not as happy with the sides but we use one over the Garage and have to fiddle it over the garage and bike rack to shade the dog

Serves the purpose of preventing people taking short cuts across the van

He can't reach them because he is behind wire doors but he would give them quite a shock

Adults tough, they should know better

But kids it's my responsibility to protect them

away from the van no problem, close to the van he doesn't think he just reacts

Aldra


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

I have the front and sides. Front leaves enough room for a doorway, not intentionally but last MH had a shorter awning so bought the to measure but couldn't get in or out so they are perfect now with the doorway gap. Paid about £156 from memory including th props. Would no way pay £300 though even with the new waterproof membrane and draught skirt (which I don't have). I sew for a living but anyone that's halfway capable of sewing could knock something up. The bit that threads into the gutter is available on eBay and most camping equipment shops etc


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

I've just had a look at their site and can see the prices have increased dramatically since I bought mine last year but the have changed the design too. They've added a waterproof membrane to them which rolls up to leave just the netting. I still wouldn't pay that amount for them though.

They do upgrades for existing customers but want to charge me more for the upgrade than the original set cost!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I would most definitely not pay £300 for them, and could not see any circumstances where i would

They are ok as a quick sun screen, the side fittings are not great but passable

But if more is needed go for something more substantial

Aldra


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Have you looked at http://parrotsol.co.uk/index.htm awnings here was on the forum and saw him at the Malvern show.

His are wind proof and water proof And cheaper, Just checked £175 complete for 3.5 meter awning.

Andy


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

This thread has got my enthusiasm going now to make a lightweight waterproof awning room. I have my own sewing business with a large workshop and all the materials I need to do it so if the kids behave themselves long enough for me to spend a few hours in the workshop then I can get onto it.

I've got a massive omnistor president room which we tried to put up once and it's been in the garage ever since. Too heavy, too time consuming, too restrictive. Would much rather have lightweight panels that can be put up/removed quickly and lightweight to carry. 

Only thing I don't like about the parrot sol awning room (linked in previous post by I key-2008) is that there is no door and I know that annoyed the hell out of us with the wind lockers when it was on a smaller awning

I'm going to put a zipped roll up door in mine. Will let you know how I get on. Might be a new product to add to the Snunkie website!


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

I think you need to consider they are quick erect lightweight privacy screens nothing more or less.

Very easy to store and take no room or weight up

I think the front screen is excellent as noted above, I am not fond of the side screens for me because the side poles are not good etc.

They are not meant to be a replacing for a full Fiamma style privacy room which most folk don't use that often it appears.


----------

